# How much for a Motobecane Nomade



## rbn14 (Jul 10, 2008)

I am going to go check out a Motobecane Nomade tomarrow. I dont know much about rode bikes but want to get an older bike for commuting and such. The guy was advertising for $200. I was thinking if it is in good shape $150 could be worth it. Am I way off, I know these were the lower end Motobecanes.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Not worth it..The Nomads were on the very low end of the Motobecane line......I wouldn't pay more than $20 for it...I'd keep looking if I were you


----------



## Reynolds531 (Nov 8, 2002)

rbn14 said:


> I am going to go check out a Motobecane Nomade tomarrow. I dont know much about rode bikes but want to get an older bike for commuting and such. The guy was advertising for $200. I was thinking if it is in good shape $150 could be worth it. Am I way off, I know these were the lower end Motobecanes.


I got one of these at a garage sale for free. I pulled off the Weinmann centerpull brakes and the Suntour V derailleur then pitched the rest into the trash can. It is not a good bike. Basic transportation at best. I agree with the $20 value--maybe $40 if it has very good tires, cables that aren't frayed or rusted, wheels that are round and true, and it rides and shifts smoothly.

For $150 you should be able to find a much nicer used bike. The difficulty is that shipping cost can make it tough to buy from ebay and only spend $150. If you live in a sparsely populated area sometimes there just aren't decent bikes for sale locally.


----------



## rbn14 (Jul 10, 2008)

Thats what I was afraid of. I think this old bikes are starting to get popular around here and people are asking stupid amounts for them. What would be some brands/models I should be on the lookout for in the $150 - $200 range?


----------

